# From A to Z



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well we became new owners of a 2005 Altima 2.5S It's pretty basic but hell it rides nice as ever.





































I'll have more later


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice! Friend of mine just bought the 2.5s it rides very nice


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I love it! I wish we could've gotten the Alty SE-R but you can't have everything I can't get over how much I like the headlight setup. I always think Headlights can either make or break the car.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I love the new altimas, the headlights are really cool! nice new ride!
Have fun modding!


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice! have any interior pics?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> Nice! have any interior pics?



The only interior I know about though is the engine bay

glad you asked


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Is that an empty pocket where your rear door speakers are supposed to be?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice, buddy. i like the new look of the altimas. btw, how much did you pay?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

19K flat. They wanted 21. I told them to shove it up there uh yeah you know.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pretty snapy! i love the look of those cars. you need to find your self a set of se-r rims, headlights, tail lights, not to try to be an se-r its just that the rims and lights on that car are so domn sexy. i have never seen a stock car look so well "dressed" in all my life. love it
plus: unlike the 300.........the bumper on the alti is complete :thumbup: j/k


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

the headlights are the same besides HID.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

get some rims and thats it! that car is hot as is, just the hubbies suck my ass!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> the headlights are the same besides HID.


i hadn't noticed, but nice :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> get some rims and thats it! that car is hot as is, just the hubbies suck my ass!


Yeah I was thinking SE-R rims or the rims off of the sport package Alty


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice car. I remember way back when mine had 126 miles. Almost 60000 miles ago. They ride real nice. Very enjoyable daily driver. Only suggestion from me is change the grille. Keep the current wheels for winter use and find some 18's or 19's and hook it up. It may take a while to find Alty SE-R wheels at an affordable price.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

When you say "we" do you mean you bought the car or your family? 
Do you plan on modding at all? I definitely like the new Alty's, especially 
those headlights. Oh, the new car smell is the best too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

irontom said:


> When you say "we" do you mean you bought the car or your family?
> Do you plan on modding at all? I definitely like the new Alty's, especially
> those headlights. Oh, the new car smell is the best too.


Family. My dad helps me work on the cars but I do all the modding and up-keep. I was thinking of lowering about an inch, new grille, and a new HU and sound system. The HU looks like it may be a bit difficult though. It's a double din. and finding a single din plate that will look good will be a bit difficult.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so get a double din HU
??


----------

